# Missing - Small Female Tabby Cat, SHEFFIELD.



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Coco is a small tabby cat who was being kept temporarily in Sheffield owing to her owner having to move house in west London. Her new accommodation was not suitable for Coco's needs so she was being fostered for a few months. Unfortunately she managed to get out after a couple of days and has not been seen since. She was wearing a red collar, which may, of course, be missing by now.

She is quite a small cat, slim and short-haired. Medium tabby markings. Three years old.

Information of any possible sightings will be much appreciated. The area in Sheffield she disappeared from was Herdings/Gleedless (postcode S14).


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG I hope this little cat is found, devastating


----------

